# a few hours herping at the hume weir



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

me and 2 mates went and did some herping, in the space of about 2 hours, this is what we found


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 28, 2011)

nice! would love to do this sort of thing one day


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

first: eastern lined skink
2nd,3rd,4th and last: juvenile eastern brown
5th and 6th: adult eastern brown
7th:eastern bluetongue

and no, the adult brown was not in the 44 gallon drum when we found it, we put it in there for pics then released it under the tin we found it under

in the space of 30 square metres we found 5 individual juvenile EB, about 50 of the eastern lined skinks, although they were so fast we only managed to photograph one, and it was the one we caught....

and the crazy dude holding the baby EB in the last photo is me, and i also have the sock on my hand, which is lucky coz the sock got multiple bites

the adult EB was in shed and was "blind", so wasnt very happy with being handled



Grogshla said:


> nice! would love to do this sort of thing one day


ah but you can, go to a local tip or something, flip some tin and you'd be suprised what is there


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

it was 2 socks, and it was about 20cm's long

and we free handled the adult without the socks


----------



## hansel1313 (Mar 28, 2011)

I would have to say that is some pretty cool herping gear you have! Dont know why you actually have the glove on at all...


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

hansel1313 said:


> I would have to say that is some pretty cool herping gear you have! Dont know why you actually have the glove on at all...


 if i didnt put the socks on my hand i would be in hospital right now......


most of the time i didnt have the socks on my hand, while we tried to get close up head shots, i did


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 28, 2011)

i suggest if u want close up shots mate buy a better camera not worth the risk


----------



## snakeboii (Mar 28, 2011)

yeh the socks where a life saver if he didnt put them on..... he would be dead from those little brown snakes

and it was my phone that we used to take the pics


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 28, 2011)

You freehanded vens :shock: how old are you? I thought you said once that you're only like 14. I mean I know that's older tha. Me but still...


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

haha brandon welcome to the forum

and yes guys, the socks werent the best idea, but it was better than nothing, and we had no proper equipment with us, we were a brandons(snakeboii) and went for a walk, and yeh



snakeluvver said:


> You freehanded vens :shock: how old are you? I thought you said once that you're only like 14. I mean I know that's older tha. Me but still...


i am 15 now, yes i have handled RBB's and EB's, what of it?

heres a pic of snakeboii free handling the adult EB, btw this was his first time herping ever!




the other guy in the first photo is james, he fashioned a snake hook out of wire, so we could release the brown


----------



## snakeboii (Mar 28, 2011)

yeh well there was nothing around us so we just used the socks witch was good idea at the time


----------



## Sel (Mar 28, 2011)

Your an idiot. 
Your an even bigger idiot for coming on here and bragging about it.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

yes i understand bucky, but the way i see it, the people who do the handling courses had to learn somewhere, i have never been bitten but one day i probably will, but that is the fun of it i guess, and incase you didnt know the hume weir is about 15 mins from a hospital
and i will say this again, those were BABY EB'S the heads were smaller than my pinky fingers fingernail



Sel said:


> Your an idiot.
> Your an even bigger idiot for coming on here and bragging about it.


may i ask how i am an idiot, so i am 15, and i handled EB's im not saying the socks were bulletproof or that we were safe
i am not "bragging", i am trying to share my days herping, but people like you are flaming us down

may i ask how many times you have been herping?


----------



## snakeboii (Mar 28, 2011)

yeh well it was good fun


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

me i think


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 28, 2011)

Letting someone free handle a wild HIGHLY VENOMOUS elapid on their first herping trip, wow............


----------



## Sel (Mar 28, 2011)

I dont think how many times i have been has anything to do with it.

You said you were free handling the adults, but its ok because the hospital is only 15 minutes away.. are you for real??
Im glad you are sharing your day, but you _were_ bragging. If you want to risk your life being stupid, i dont care .. but keep it to yourself maybe..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 28, 2011)

The thing that bothers me most this thread is not your total disregard to you or your companions safety is the fact that you come on here talking about it like you were catching tadpoles and give the impression to newbies that its ok to pick up a Brown snakes as long as they have a couple of socks on


----------



## snakeboii (Mar 28, 2011)

um we had it by the tail and we picked it up with the hook at a safe distance so we/i didnt get bit

and it was in the drum so it couldnt get me


----------



## Specks (Mar 28, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> and i will say this again, those were BABY EB'S the heads were smaller than my pinky fingers fingernail



oi kid, that is the dumbest thing i have heard. yeh they are tiny but they are faster and more agile and they still contain venom so there is no difference between them and their mum.
grow up and get some shoes on atlest, think before you handle the worlds 2 most deadly snake


----------



## beeman (Mar 28, 2011)

snakeboii said:


> um we had it by the tail and we picked it up with the hook at a safe distance so we/i didnt get bit
> 
> and it was in the drum so it couldnt get me


 
Young fella you are foolish!, A brown can come back up the length of its body and bite you befor you can react!
When you DO get a bite you are going to wish you were dead for the pain and future problems you may end up with!


----------



## hansel1313 (Mar 28, 2011)

I say good on you for being keen... but the sock idea...probably not so good mate! I remember when i was 16 we used to handle king browns(mulgas) from north west victoria.... I dont think i could do it now though..... And never with a sock!


----------



## jack (Mar 28, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Letting someone free handle a wild HIGHLY VENOMOUS elapid on their first herping trip, wow............


 
i let a pissed glaswegian hold a tiger snake, and he'd only that arvo touched his first reptile


boiis, you will look back at these photos in years to come and think what an idiot i was...
"fluoro clothing and backward caps, what was i thinking"


----------



## snakeboii (Mar 28, 2011)

hey i dont want start a argument or anything but i am not scared to get bit or anything but we took a lot of care of where we walked or stepped on


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 28, 2011)

Your going to get flamed to death lol. Kinda have mixed views with this can understand both train of thoughts being 20 myself i do stupid things but freehandling vens at your age with limited experience is fraught with danger and probally only ever going to end in tears..

What i or anyone on a forum says doesnt matter your going to do it anyway so just be carefully buddy.

And cheers for the pics


----------



## giglamesh (Mar 28, 2011)

the brown looks dead....


----------



## dpeica (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow. Everyone's so maternal here. Let the children do what they want. They'll usually only make a mistake once.


----------



## snakeboii (Mar 28, 2011)

its not dead if lizard boii puts some of the other pic on u will see its not dead


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 28, 2011)

You seem to be a nice kid that thinks things through......... Do you also play on the freeway?


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 28, 2011)

beeman said:


> Young fella you are foolish!, A brown can come back up the length of its body and bite you befor you can react!
> When you DO get a bite you are going to wish you were dead for the pain and future problems you may end up with!


 
Even if he did get bit their is only 1 death related to snake bites per year and we are talking about a worse case scenario.


----------



## Specks (Mar 28, 2011)

snakeboii said:


> hey i dont want start a argument or anything but i am not scared to get bit or anything but we took a lot of care of where we walked or stepped on


 
haha what a comment, not scared of being bit, are you nuts, that thing will take you to hell and back again if it bit you. A friend of me has told me and shown pics of what happens when they bite you and you don't want to. You may think your invincible but you ain't. If you ain't scared, let it bite you, I can't be that bad.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 28, 2011)

dpeica said:


> Wow. Everyone's so maternal here. Let the children do what they want. They'll usually only make a mistake once.


 
lol +1


----------



## snakeboii (Mar 28, 2011)

yes thanks for that and if we do get bit we will learn from our mistake


----------



## GeneticProject (Mar 28, 2011)

Another temporary Australian.!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, I think its great that your out herping and learning etc, just be a bit more careful about your techniques particularly when you post pics of it on the net for all us flamers to see lol


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> The thing that bothers me most this thread is not your total disregard to you or your companions safety is the fact that you come on here talking about it like you were catching tadpoles and give the impression to newbies that its ok to pick up a Brown snakes as long as they have a couple of socks on


i am not trying to give that impression, and no, we werent acting like we were catching tadpoles, before brandon handed the snake, i explained that it was highly venomous, and that IF it were to bite him, we would be in trouble and i definately didnt just hand him the snake , i told him what to do, and he was holding it for the time it took to take a pic, then put it down, geez guys, secondly disregard? me and james go herping all the time, and we are aware of the dangers, brandon WANTED to handle the brown, and we didnt want to be like "nah man if it bit you, you will die", because he was holding it for a few seconds and that is it, now specksta1er, if you actually knew what i was reffering to, or saw the pics, you would see that i wasnt saying "its head was too small, it couldnt bite me" i was saying its fangs couldnt penetrate the 2 socks that were on my hand, and yes i know it is the worlds 2 most venomous snake, this is bull*****, i share our herping pics and suddenly everyone has a go at us, you wonder why hardly anyone posts pics on here anymore, i really dont care what you guys think, i know the dangers, and i certainly dont think it was ok just coz there was a close hospital, we didnt PLAN to find the browns, we just did and we thought we would take pics, we also introduced a new face into the world of herps, but i know he isnt going to go off on his own and catch another brown, he isnt stupid


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 28, 2011)

giglamesh said:


> the brown looks dead....


 
Its not dead, was cold today in my area although i heard melbourne peaked at 23.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

bucky said:


> the size of the eb doesnt effect the toxisity of the venom. its mouth can still open wide enough to get its fangs in and then its all but over for you. surviving a bite from an eb doesnt mean you come out completely healthy it means you are alive but most likely your organs will fail you slowly throughout your life. not the best way to be if you ask me. all because you think you had some idea of what you were doing.
> 
> you now say you used a hook but earlier your mate said you had no equipment with you. hmmmm
> sorry but i agree and think you are very stupid and need some education. if you are going to free handle then you want to know what you are doing and have the snake head in a position it cant turn and bite you like in the pic and then you wouldnt need the sock.
> ...


actually i said james "fashioned a hook" meaning he made one on the spot


----------



## Specks (Mar 28, 2011)

Just my opinion but you sound like an uneducated toss. At 14, or sorry the big 15, you ain't got no experince. Find a en on hot day and think it will be like this one the whoa ur in for a suprise


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 28, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> i am not trying to give that impression, and no, we werent acting like we were catching tadpoles, before brandon handed the snake, i explained that it was highly venomous, and that IF it were to bite him, we would be in trouble and i definately didnt just hand him the snake , i told him what to do, and he was holding it for the time it took to take a pic, then put it down, geez guys, secondly disregard? me and james go herping all the time, and we are aware of the dangers, brandon WANTED to handle the brown, and we didnt want to be like "nah man if it bit you, you will die", because he was holding it for a few seconds and that is it, now specksta1er, if you actually knew what i was reffering to, or saw the pics, you would see that i wasnt saying "its head was too small, it couldnt bite me" i was saying its fangs couldnt penetrate the 2 socks that were on my hand, and yes i know it is the worlds 2 most venomous snake, this is bull*****, i share our herping pics and suddenly everyone has a go at us, you wonder why hardly anyone posts pics on here anymore, i really dont care what you guys think, i know the dangers, and i certainly dont think it was ok just coz there was a close hospital, we didnt PLAN to find the browns, we just did and we thought we would take pics, we also introduced a new face into the world of herps, but i know he isnt going to go off on his own and catch another brown, he isnt stupid


 
People dont want to see you dead mate, like i said handling vens at your age is fraught with danger and most likely going to end in tears HOWEVER i understand why you do it and im surprised ive lived through all the stupid things ive done and still continue to occasionally do. Alot of the posters here seem to be females/males in their 40's who have kids etc and are just looking after your welfare however like i said their is only 1 death per year related to snake bites.



Specksta1er said:


> Just my opinion but you sound like an uneducated toss. At 14, or sorry the big 15, you ain't got no experince. Find a en on hot day and think it will be like this one the whoa ur in for a suprise



The big 15? your 17 mate lol.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 28, 2011)

Out of curiosity how many juveniles did you come across?


----------



## Hopper (Mar 28, 2011)

This would have to be the world dumbest thing iv seen to date! When you do get bitten and you will get bitten I hope you realise how dumb you are and were!


----------



## snakeboii (Mar 28, 2011)

ok we are 14-16 so what if we love to do this sort of thing well we are doing somthing we love


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 28, 2011)

Next time remember not to hold them by the tail...


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 28, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> i am not trying to give that impression, and no, we werent acting like we were catching tadpoles, before brandon handed the snake, i explained that it was highly venomous, and that IF it were to bite him, we would be in trouble and i definately didnt just hand him the snake , i told him what to do, and he was holding it for the time it took to take a pic, then put it down, geez guys, secondly disregard? me and james go herping all the time, and we are aware of the dangers, brandon WANTED to handle the brown, and we didnt want to be like "nah man if it bit you, you will die", because he was holding it for a few seconds and that is it, now specksta1er, if you actually knew what i was reffering to, or saw the pics, you would see that i wasnt saying "its head was too small, it couldnt bite me" i was saying its fangs couldnt penetrate the 2 socks that were on my hand, and yes i know it is the worlds 2 most venomous snake, this is bull*****, i share our herping pics and suddenly everyone has a go at us, you wonder why hardly anyone posts pics on here anymore, i really dont care what you guys think, i know the dangers, and i certainly dont think it was ok just coz there was a close hospital, we didnt PLAN to find the browns, we just did and we thought we would take pics, we also introduced a new face into the world of herps, but i know he isnt going to go off on his own and catch another brown, he isnt stupid


 
Ok, no offence but you can't just teach someone on the spot to handle a deadly snake! You're not an expert! Even people who handle venomous snakes as a living are under a huge risk, let alone someone who isn't even old enough to take a venomous snake handling course!
And you can't blame people for getting angry, you were hand king a highly venomous snake without any experience. 
I would be wary of just handling a python in the wild let alone a brown snake!
I'm not being mean, I just can't believe you'd hold one, that's all.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

ok guys we know what you are saying, we didnt have the right gear, or the right clothes, it was a spur of the moment idea to go herping and we were suprised at the finds

and before this brandon would have been scared and may have tried to kill a snake, now he will respect its privacy, he knows they arent evil and he may even take a pic, but he sure as hell isnt gonna jump in there and catch it

i know very well that on a warm day an EB would be a bigger challenge, that is quite obvious, but as i said this guy was shedding and wasnt in the best of moods, it was actually quite warm that day (sunday) and mr brown bolted when we released him


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 28, 2011)

snakeboii said:


> ok we are 14-16 so what if we love to do this sort of thing well we are doing somthing we love


 
Well it's not right if something you love can kill you! Even if you got to hospital you could still come out deformed or worse!
Yes it's good that you've educated him, but next time try something like a python. Snakeboii, was that your first time holding a snake?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Ok, no offence but you can't just teach someone on the spot to handle a deadly snake! You're not an expert! Even people who handle venomous snakes as a living are under a huge risk, let alone someone who isn't even old enough to take a venomous snake handling course!
> And you can't blame people for getting angry, you were hand king a highly venomous snake without any experience.
> I would be wary of just handling a python in the wild let alone a brown snake!
> I'm not being mean, I just can't believe you'd hold one, that's all.


mate i know very well i am not an expert, and i know i cant teach him on the spot to handle it, i told him where to hold and to put it down if he didnt feel comfortable and that yes, it is a deadly snake, mate i hold them because im not scared of them, theres no need to be, yes it has the potential to kill me, but so does a car, a bus, a kangaroo, a lion, a staffy, a rottweiler, i respect them, but i dont fear them



snakeluvver said:


> Well it's not right if something you love can kill you! Even if you got to hospital you could still come out deformed or worse!
> Yes it's good that you've educated him, but next time try something like a python. Snakeboii, was that your first time holding a snake?


 actually his first time holding a snake was holding a juvenile brown a few minutes before hand



snakeluvver said:


> Well it's not right if something you love can kill you! Even if you got to hospital you could still come out deformed or worse!


 if it wanted, your spotted could kill you, mate how is it wrong that something you love can kill you?



Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Out of curiosity how many juveniles did you come across?


about 5, this was in a 30 sq meter area



-Matt- said:


> Next time remember not to hold them by the tail...


erm its called tailing, and the adult brown was quite feisty, to hold it by the head, like we normally do was just about impossible



bucky said:


> the size of the eb doesnt effect the toxisity of the venom. its mouth can still open wide enough to get its fangs in and then its all but over for you. surviving a bite from an eb doesnt mean you come out completely healthy it means you are alive but most likely your organs will fail you slowly throughout your life. not the best way to be if you ask me. all because you think you had some idea of what you were doing.
> 
> you now say you used a hook but earlier your mate said you had no equipment with you. hmmmm
> sorry but i agree and think you are very stupid and need some education. if you are going to free handle then you want to know what you are doing and have the snake head in a position it cant turn and bite you like in the pic and then you wouldnt need the sock.
> ...


 ok first, i have said a million times, we didnt have anything else with us
we normally take leather welders gloves with us
i know very well that the age or size doesnt effect the venom, the babys fangs were NOT long enough to penetrate the sock
normally we do hold them by the head, in a way they cant get us, but we couldnt in this circumstance


----------



## sammy09 (Mar 28, 2011)

> yes thanks for that and if we do get bit we will learn from our mistake


yeh good point they dont have snakes in hospital


----------



## saximus (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow give the kid a break guys. He was just trying to share his experience with people who he thought would appreciate it. Fair enough they did a stupid thing but who hasn't? I'm sure he's learnt his lesson and after four pages of flaming probably won't be doing it again any time soon


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

to be honest saximus, the flaming isnt going to stop me herping, simple as that, while i know why people are getting so agro i just dint understand what the real issue is, is it my age? or that we indroduced a newbie to herping, or is it that we didnt have the gear with us?



iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> yeh good point they dont have snakes in hospital


 what? you make no sense


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 28, 2011)

Noone wants to stop you from or discourage your herping, but we sure as hell arent going to encourage dangerous behaviour and give you a pat on the back


----------



## sammy09 (Mar 28, 2011)

your friend said that if you get bitten youll learn but the thing is you can die in hospital where their is no snakes


----------



## snakeboii (Mar 28, 2011)

just asking have any of u guys ever handled a adult brown snake i am not braging or anything but it's an amazing experiance, i/we where holding the 2nd most deadly snake.....so its a good feeling and it was my first time/holding a adult in my life so i am very happy with my self


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

its just funny that you guys think "oh he is too young to be handling snakes" or whatever you hate me for but how many stupid things did you do as kids,so calm down we did what we love and are still here, some people cant say the same

it doesnt matter how professional you are, you have as much risk of being bitten as we do
trained professionals are not invincible, look at steve irwin


----------



## sammy09 (Mar 28, 2011)

and continue herping but dont do it so stupidly


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 28, 2011)

snakeboii said:


> just asking have any of u guys ever handled a adult brown snake i am not braging or anything but it's an amazing experiance, i/we where holding the 2nd most deadly snake.....so its a good feeling and it was my first time/holding a adult in my life so i am very happy with my self


 
Dont get me wrong im on your side but it certainly seems like your bragging, "its an amazing experience holding the 2nd most deadly snake..." and yes i have handled numerous adult browns but in a much safer manner


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Noone wants to stop you from or discourage your herping, but we sure as hell arent going to encourage dangerous behaviour and give you a pat on the back


 yeh i know, but i didnt post these pics for a pat on the back, i wanted to show our finds and to be able to contribute to this site BUT im starting to think that, like all the other times we have been herping, i shouldnt post pics, coz you guys dont seem to appreciate it


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah what I mean is doing something you love isnt exactly right if it is extremely dangerous. And my spotted couldnt kill me, hes pathetic


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 28, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> it doesnt matter how professional you are, you have as much risk of being bitten as we do
> trained professionals are not invincible, look at steve irwin


So are you saying a professional handler has just as much chance of coping a bite as an amateur?
Steve Irwin exposed to him self to 1000's of deadly animals before one eventually killed him, Id like to see any amateur survive those odds


----------



## sammy09 (Mar 28, 2011)

i dont think your to young but thats if you do it SAFELY ive handled RBB's and EB's but thats with my pop and being realy carefull and im younger


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 28, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> yeh i know, but i didnt post these pics for a pat on the back, i wanted to show our finds and to be able to contribute to this site BUT im starting to think that, like all the other times we have been herping, i shouldnt post pics, coz you guys dont seem to appreciate it


 
OMG for the last time, we like pics of herping, but not pics of someone holding a brown!


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> i am 15 now, yes i have handled RBB's and EB's,* what of it?*



haha..love it.




lizardboii said:


> the other guy in the *first photo is james, he fashioned a snake hook out of wire*, so we could release the brown



I like the way you put that.. old school.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Dont get me wrong im on your side but it certainly seems like your bragging, "its an amazing experience holding the 2nd most deadly snake..." and yes i have handled numerous adult browns but in a much safer manner


 he isnt bragging, he is telling you guys he enjoyed the experience, and yes it could have been safer, but this kid doesnt get to do much very often, so to be able to go out, have fun and learn about wildlife was a great thing for him


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 28, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> So are you saying a professional handler has just as much chance of coping a bite as an amateur?
> Steve Irwin exposed to him self to 1000's of deadly animals before one eventually killed him, Id like so any any amateur survive those odds


 
Ironic thing was it was a stingray that got him.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Yeah what I mean is doing something you love isnt exactly right if it is extremely dangerous. And my spotted couldnt kill me, hes pathetic


 yes it is, so your saying divers, race car drivers and countless other people arent doing something that is "right", they love it, so they do it


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 28, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> yeh i know, but i didnt post these pics for a pat on the back, i wanted to show our finds and to be able to contribute to this site BUT im starting to think that, like all the other times we have been herping, i shouldnt post pics, coz you guys dont seem to appreciate it


 Off course we appreciate herping threads, its the main reason I come on this site, but in saying that if all threads on here were amateurs playing Russian roulette with brown snakes then I wouldn't bother, well I probably would just for a laugh, but I sure as hell wouldn't be thinking much of them


----------



## drinkies (Mar 28, 2011)

why don't you go and do a handling course and give yourself every advantage of other peoples experience.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 28, 2011)

drinkies said:


> why don't you go and do a handling course and give yourself every advantage of other peoples experience.


 
Have to be 18+


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 28, 2011)

When I was 13 we used to catch rbb's and browns often. In those days they reckoned rbbs weren't poisonous so we were pretty careless handling them, as it happened my mate and I never got bitten by one.

One day I caught a small brown and under the next sheet of coro iron was a much bigger one. My mate was trying to catch it and I was distracted and YOW the little bloke was chewing on my finger!

We were 4km from the nearest house but we knew the rules (for that time). My mate bolted for help and I lay down and tried to stay calm (ha ha).

Pretty soon my head was splitting and I was sweating. 10 minutes later I was chundering and all I wanted to do was run for it. After 6000 years help arrived and off I went to hospital. I was pretty crook for a while and would never want to go through that again.

I learnt the hard way and if you want to you can too.

My advice is take the advice bring offered.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 28, 2011)

Popcorn anyone????
I've got more then enough...


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

im 15, there are no courses in my area, i made a thread coz my mum tried to get me into a course in melbourne, but was flamed there to, something along the lines of "no-one in there right mind would let minors into their course" or something like that


----------



## Sel (Mar 28, 2011)

Wipe your mouth lizardboii.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 28, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> im 15, there are no courses in my area, i made a thread coz my mum tried to get me into a course in melbourne, but was flamed there to, something along the lines of "no-one in there right mind would let minors into their course" or something like that


 
You have to be 18+ due to insurance etc, not to mention the media would have a field day if a minor got bitten by a ven in a VEN HANDLING COURSE.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> When I was 13 we used to catch rbb's and browns often. In those days they reckoned rbbs weren't poisonous so we were pretty careless handling them, as it happened my mate and I never got bitten by one.
> 
> One day I caught a small brown and under the next sheet of coro iron was a much bigger one. My mate was trying to catch it and I was distracted and YOW the little bloke was chewing on my finger!
> 
> ...


and you learned from your experience, and if one of us gets bitten, so will we

i am taking peoples advice, but im not gonna stop herping, snakes are hard to come by around here, so when we found all those snakes in the one area, we jumped at the chance


----------



## snakeboii (Mar 28, 2011)

what??


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> You have to be 18+ due to insurance etc, not to mention the media would have a field day if a minor got bitten by a ven in a VEN HANDLING COURSE.


 yeh, exactly


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 28, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Ironic thing was it was a stingray that got him.


 
I didn't used to like stingrays.


----------



## snakeboii (Mar 28, 2011)

wipe your mouth?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 28, 2011)

Sel said:


> Wipe your mouth lizardboii.


 what?


----------



## FAY (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok enough is enough.
Lesson for all newbies, we discourage handling venomous snakes if you are not experienced.


----------

